# 12 Copies of the PVD Magazine up for grabs...



## Shiny

Just having a small giveaway on our Facebook page - www.facebook.com/Coversure.Swindon

We have 12 copies of the 2015 PVD Valeting & Detailing magazine up for grabs.

Apologies for the non-FB users, if I have still have some spare I may do a similar giveaway on DW if there is enough interest. :thumb:


----------



## Toto

Great reading i even had an article published in it myself.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Cracking magazine very informative really good read when is this a month issue magazine


----------



## Toto

Jonnybbad said:


> Cracking magazine very informative really good read when is this a month issue magazine


Yes I think Bert mentioned to me yesterday there on with the second issue not sure when it's due out though .


----------



## Jonnybbad

Toto said:


> Yes I think Bert mentioned to me yesterday there on with the second issue not sure when it's due out though .


Excellent


----------



## Shiny

It took Bert at lot of time and devotion to compile and publish, so it won't be a monthly thing. He's hoping for a second issue come Christmas, perhaps then a bi-annual publication. 

He works his socks off with PVD and to be honest I'm mighty impressed that he managed to pull the mag together. Further more, profits are going to H4H.


----------



## Toto

As above I think Bert had many sleepless nights and hours on the phone with us lot making sure we got our articles in on time.


----------



## camerashy

Shiny.....any spare copies for DW members, if so, I would be interested please
Dave


----------



## Shiny

I'll see what I can sort out. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Just a couple more days to go on your Facebook giveaway - get your names down on the list is you fancy being in with a chance of winning a copy.

https://www.facebook.com/Coversure.Swindon


----------



## J306TD

Hi Shiny. I don't have FB. Any spare copies left?


----------



## Shiny

I'll post something up here for the DW members without FB on Friday after the FB giveaway has finished. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

We will be closing the Facebook giveaway at midnight tonight - please "Like" our page and "share" the post to your wall to be in with a chance of your free copy.

Winners will be announced tomorrow. https://www.facebook.com/Coversure.Swindon


----------



## Shiny

*Camershy* & *J306TD*, if you would like to pm me your addresses, I will pop a magazine in the post to each of you on Monday. :thumb:

I've ten more up for grabs for DW members, so get in quick and add your name to the list and I'll sort it out on Monday :thumb:










1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Sicskate

1. Sicskate


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_Ninjoh


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

This looks like a great read! And a very helpful Mag


----------



## noddy r32

Please put me down for one


----------



## Pittsy

And me too please


----------



## Pittsy

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_Ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy


----------



## AS_BO

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just won a copy via facebook - many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Rían P

Juke_Fan said:


> Just won a copy via facebook - many thanks :thumb:


Also won via Facebook :thumb: 
Thanks again


----------



## ncd

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7.
8.
9.
10.

Thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## steve_07

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7. Steve_07
8. 
9.
10.

Very kind gesture from yourself


----------



## J306TD

Thanks Shiny PM on its way


----------



## viganjashari

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7. Steve_07
8. viganjashari
9.
10.


----------



## viganjashari

viganjashari said:


> 1. Sicskate
> 2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
> 3. Noddy r32
> 4. Pittsy
> 5. As_bo
> 6. ncd
> 7. Steve_07
> 8. viganjashari
> 9.
> 10.


O yes, O yes. I can't wait. Thanks


----------



## camerashy

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7. Steve_07
8. viganjashari
9. Camerashy
10.


----------



## Shiny

Camerashy, already have one set by for you mate. Pop me a pm with your address and I'll get it in the post to you. 

So still two slots left...

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7. Steve_07
8. viganjashari
9. 
10.


----------



## Kimo

I'll have a flick through please


----------



## zipfly

I'll take a look olease


----------



## Shiny

1. Sicskate
2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
3. Noddy r32
4. Pittsy
5. As_bo
6. ncd
7. Steve_07
8. viganjashari
9. Kimo
10. Zipfly

Lovely job.

Please can you all either pm me your name and address and I'll get the magazine in the post you.

If you've missed out on this and would like to get your hands on a copy of the magazine, there are still a few copies left which can bought online from PVD here http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine/


----------



## ncd

Shiny said:


> 1. Sicskate
> 2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
> 3. Noddy r32
> 4. Pittsy
> 5. As_bo
> 6. ncd
> 7. Steve_07
> 8. viganjashari
> 9. Kimo
> 10. Zipfly
> 
> Lovely job.
> 
> Please can you all either pm me your name and address and I'll get the magazine in the post you.
> 
> If you've missed out on this and would like to get your hands on a copy of the magazine, there are still a few copies left which can bought online from PVD here http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine/


Many thanks Shiny, PM sent.


----------



## steve_07

Shiny said:


> 1. Sicskate
> 2. Jinjoh_ninjoh
> 3. Noddy r32
> 4. Pittsy
> 5. As_bo
> 6. ncd
> 7. Steve_07
> 8. viganjashari
> 9. Kimo
> 10. Zipfly
> 
> Lovely job.
> 
> Please can you all either pm me your name and address and I'll get the magazine in the post you.
> 
> If you've missed out on this and would like to get your hands on a copy of the magazine, there are still a few copies left which can bought online from PVD here http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine/


Thanks again PM sent


----------



## camerashy

PM sent
Shiny thanks for your kind offer


----------



## Sicskate

PM sent 

Thank you very much


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

PM sent too cheers  can't wait to have a good read!


----------



## viganjashari

PM sent too


----------



## mac1459

won one copy through FB, many thanks.


----------



## zipfly

PM sent
Many thanks


----------



## Toto

Next issue is sounding like it's going to be a great read shiny berts already posted up one topic .


----------



## luke_270

is there any mags left mate ide like a copy if theres any spare


----------



## Shiny

Hi Luke, there are still a few magazines availabe to purchase from PVD http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine

UK orders are £3.50 including postage :thumb:


----------



## luke_270

Shiny said:


> Hi Luke, there are still a few magazines availabe to purchase from PVD http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine
> 
> UK orders are £3.50 including postage :thumb:


okay cheers mate


----------



## Pittsy

Mine arrived today, thank you very much lloyd:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Does PVD come out on a quarterly basis, not received my copy yet but it's expected any day, would like to subscribe to it as it sounds interesting and informative.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Shiny

PVD is a trade association, Dave. 

The magazine was done to coincide with year's Waxstock as a one off. It has proved very popular so plans are in place/underway for a second copy scheduled around Christmas. 

The first edition is non-profit, so all profits from the sales are going to H4H, which was a great gesture from PVD considering the time and effort they put into it. 

Whether it becomes a regular thing I guess will depend on how well the Christmas edition is received.


----------



## Toto

Shiny said:


> PVD is a trade association, Dave.
> 
> The magazine was done to coincide with year's Waxstock as a one off. It has proved very popular so plans are in place/underway for a second copy scheduled around Christmas.
> 
> The first edition is non-profit, so all profits from the sales are going to H4H, which was a great gesture from PVD considering the time and effort they put into it.
> 
> Whether it becomes a regular thing I guess will depend on how well the Christmas edition is received.


Sure Bert said 2 of 3 times a year mate.


----------



## camerashy

Received mine this morning, thanks Shiny, looks some good interesting topics will enjoy reading it.
Dave


----------



## Shiny

No problem mate. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## steve_07

Received mine too, shall be a great read on my dinner break at work this evening. Thank you


----------



## J306TD

Received mine also today Lloyd. Thanks very much once again


----------



## Juke_Fan

Mine was waiting for me when I got home - many thanks.


----------



## Kimo

Toto said:


> Great reading i even had an article published in it myself.


Which one?


----------



## ncd

Many thanks Shiny, received mine today. Have to say, had a quick flick through and it is very impressive and very well put together. Well done to all those involved.


----------



## Sicskate

Yep, got mine too. 

I'm very impressed with it too 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Toto

Juke_Fan said:


> Mine was waiting for me when I got home - many thanks.





Kimo said:


> Which one?


Hi mate I did post on another thread but it was deleted as it shows my company name which is a direct link to my website and to be fair that's fair enough as I am not a sponsor .


----------



## AS_BO

Received safe and sound Shiny, thanks fella!!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Got mine yesterday too! Thanks


----------



## zipfly

Mine arrived yesterday, looks very good so far. Thanks


----------

